# Is it too late for Judo?



## gwrestling (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,
As you can see this is my first post. Anyway, can the judoka out there give me their opinion? I would really love to start training in judo, but was wondering... is 40 too old? I competed in high school judo 20+ years ago, and also wrestled in H.S. and college... so it is somewhat familiar to me. Also, would I be able to work my way up the belt ranking at this age? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2006)

This is what I was told when I asked a similar question

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34766

And I just may be older than you..


----------



## green meanie (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I'd say 40 isn't too old at all, especially someone with your background. I think you'll be surprised at how quickly you pick it back up. Good luck.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 13, 2006)

Do it!  You're a far, far cry from being too old!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2006)

First welcome to the forum

No I don't think 40 is to ol to start Judo.  You might feel the effects of all the training a little more than you did when you where 20 but if you want to give it a try I say go for it.  Sometimes it's more about the love of a sport than anything else


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2006)

It's never too late to start - I have a TKD student who started at 43, and know of many who started older.  Enjoy!  And welcome to MT.


----------



## gwrestling (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouragement! I really appreciate it.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr. Gwrestling dude,

First of all welcome.  Second of all, get to the class and kick it.  I wrestled in High School, USA Freestyle.  I went in the Marine Corps and wrestled for the Corps as well as taking Judo.  I have my brown in Judo and I will tell you this.  They compliment each other.  It is great.

By the way, Hapkido is more physical and I know some folks who got started in that at 40 and older.  It is all good, plus you would be cheating yourself bud, go and workout.  You will be fine.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jun 15, 2006)

gwrestling said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> As you can see this is my first post. Anyway, can the judoka out there give me their opinion? I would really love to start training in judo, but was wondering... is 40 too old? I competed in high school judo 20+ years ago, and also wrestled in H.S. and college... so it is somewhat familiar to me.


 
do not worry, in my country we have "Seniors division Judo competition" for people over 40 years old. so you can still compete. and judo training is something that we could enjoy to old age, as long as we don't emphasize too much on competition. BTW, some people practise Judo as a form of self-defense, not solely as a sport. 



> Also, would I be able to work my way up the belt ranking at this age? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


 
off course. For people with good grappling background, you can receive your black belt within 5 years, if you train dilligently and have a good coach (who will train you properly for belt testing, which requires paired Katas, rolling, self-defense, etc).


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 22, 2006)

It's not too late.  Go for it.
Your teacher may have you see a Dr. and get cleared first, which is only prudent.  You may want to do that on your own.


----------



## Ivan86 (Jul 3, 2006)

gwrestling said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> As you can see this is my first post. Anyway, can the judoka out there give me their opinion? I would really love to start training in judo, but was wondering... is 40 too old? I competed in high school judo 20+ years ago, and also wrestled in H.S. and college... so it is somewhat familiar to me. Also, would I be able to work my way up the belt ranking at this age? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


40 is nothing, my dad started training in Judo when he was at least 45. And given your background, you shouldn't have any problem.


----------

